# 2 WEEK OLD REX BABIES



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

Yay!!! they're getting quite big and so darn adorbale !!

Here my rex babies who might just end up hairless like momma

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JG3gptrNOms


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww they are sooooooooooooooo adorable!!!!! How awesome that you did a video so you could see them in action!!!


----------



## popticle (Dec 19, 2006)

aaw cute!


----------



## Leiren (Aug 5, 2007)

Gimme


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Adorable! I love how tricky they make moving look! And they're not exactly concerned about what, or who, they're walking on, are they?! CUTE!


----------



## Lerat (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: 4 WEEK OLD HAIRLESS BABIES*

Here are my lil babies now 4 weeks old 

Almost ready to go there new homes ..ill miss the lil buggers 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9OTnwdqX1WE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfU5Vyv8jVI


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

They are very cute...


----------

